
Show HN: DIY tool for customized Machine Learning – absolute zero coding - rahul_1212
http://matelabs.in/
======
rahul_1212
You can directly go to testing the platform here
([https://www.mateverse.com](https://www.mateverse.com))

Would appreciate some feedback. Thanks!

